# Habitation Engineer in Benicassim?



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

Is there a habitation engineer in or near Benicassim? Need help with fresh water pump that won't work, and water ingress through roof extractor fan after yesterday's rain. Thanks.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

One not far away at Oliva: http://novacaravan.carfactory.es

There's another at Castellon: http://www.movilrodan.com these people are OK and it's a big site right beside the N340, you can't miss it

Benicarlo http://www.autocaravanastambo.com

Don't waste your time calling at the Benimar factory N340 Benicarlo-Vinaros. They won't help or even sell you a common part unless you have a Benimar. I know because I tried to buy a gas regulator there.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I suggest you try just arriving at one on Monday morning. If you ring they will probably say a week next Tuesday. Not much English spoken at Oliva or Movil Rodan when I called at them.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Go to the reception and ask, there is a guy who goes round the site in a van fixing stuff, reception will know what days he comes...

ray.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

If you are on Bonterra there is a guy here regularly. I believe he is a friend/associate of Johan who is the storage man down the road a wee bit. His contact details are on Reception. 

And yes here in Benicassim, yes indeed, the rain, hailstones, thunder and lightning have been horrendous. Weather on the up now though. Albeit slowly. Sorry to hear about your problems.


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

Many thanks for your responses. I am on Tauro campsite, who say they may be able to help as the family have a spares shop (and caravan storage) in the town. The chap who visits Bonterra is RECARAVAN. So I have a few options to try.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

OK. Glad you have options to pursue. Yes,I know Caravanas Tauro quite well. Hopefully they can help out.


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

Yesterday I drove ten minutes to Movil Rodan on the N340 for a booked repair. They have a workshop, parts shop and a couple of habitation engineers. They also have a caravan storage area. They cleaned and repaired my old water pump, and resealed my extractor fan and bathroom roof vents. Also did some other jobs for me. Spoken English was good in the office, and the mechanic was good enough. Caravanos Tauro shop only had a Fiamma pump. Movil Rodan had Fiamma and Shurflo pumps, but not the Shurflo 20 psi one I wanted which they could have ordered. I didn't make contact with the Recaravan mobile engineer. Many thanks again!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Muy bien.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Smart choice. Recaravan charges a €90 call out fee plus time and materials. A call out charge is probably fair enough from a mobile technician but €90 before you even begin! Someone says he comes from Valencia but I don't know if that is fact. He was at a neighbouring pitch yesterday. 

So thanks to Alan for the tip and thanks for your feedback. Details noted in my little black book - or these days in my iPhone!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We used Movilrodin twice when we were at Orapess del Mar and both times they were great.

Not easy to find the entrance though !

DJM


----------

